# Ремонт аккордеона в "домашних условиях"



## seizon (28 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте. Может кто-нибудь подскажет как можно отремонтировать аккордеон. В данном случае, в левой клавиатуре на толкачах сломаны крепления со спицей. Вот фото. Чем их можно прикрепить?
Аккордеон Weltmeister Stella
Фото

http://yadi.sk/d/o5bGTY2u0R6PR
http://yadi.sk/d/KevJzjQ20R6Ph
http://yadi.sk/d/W2tFxWm40R6Pt
http://yadi.sk/d/ObsndI4k0R6Q7
http://yadi.sk/d/9WHTXSur0R6QH


----------



## ze_go (28 Окт 2012)

1. пайка
2. вклёпка
3. сварка


----------

